

"Politics is showbusiness for ugly people" - CrissiBean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4SGsZZaYA##
Says rock star Bob Geldof and he has even more to say.
======
FrankMuellerFFM
Hard, but true.

------
gregw100
Politics is just professional wrestling for intellectuals.

